# SNES Emulator for Galaxy Nexus



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.explusalpha.com/home/snes9x-ex/downloads

Found this, thought you guys might like it. No multi-touch issues here.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

Any idea where you get games please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

jameslfc5 said:


> Any idea where you get games please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## dave778 (Sep 25, 2011)

b16 said:


> http://www.explusalp...9x-ex/downloads
> 
> Found this, thought you guys might like it. No multi-touch issues here.


Thanks!


----------



## Maerki_ (Jan 24, 2012)

jameslfc5 said:


> Any idea where you get games please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


should work with this site
http://www.coolrom.com/

Edit//
Just tried Super Mario World. It works


----------



## Boosted240 (Jan 8, 2012)

Out of all my SNES ROMS (700+) only a small handfull show up. They all work with Snex on the PC, but not on the phone. I've had this problem on the phones for awhile now, all of my NES ROMS always worked fine. Never could figure out what the problem was with my SNES ROMS though... anyone?

On the couple I did try, works awesome. Very fluid, and actually playable. Nice find...

Edit:

Also tried FPse, and although its a little glitchy I am getting awesome framerates, very smooth and playable. I haven't tried PS1 emulation since my Nexus One. (I'm sure it would have been good on the GSII)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

*Gamehunter *in the market is good for games. Been using it for almost a year since the other one was taken off.


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for posting this. And thanks guys for adding some places to look for roms. Super mario kart woohoo


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Maerki_ said:


> should work with this site
> http://www.coolrom.com/
> 
> Edit//
> Just tried Super Mario World. It works


I just did too and it didn't work... le confuse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Simer1003 (Dec 15, 2011)

U can't download the games thru the phone....it works if I download them from my computer and then transfer it to my phone....idk why


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Simer1003 said:


> U can't download the games thru the phone....it works if I download them from my computer and then transfer it to my phone....idk why


Hmmm. I'll have to try that when I get home. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

